# Recent Gaming Purchases



## Kid Boruto (Dec 30, 2013)

Note: Please discuss/share what games you've recently bought/purchased.

I'll start us off ^_^.

*My December 2013 Games:*
1.) *Assassin's Creed III (PS3)* - $14.99 New
2.) *Batman: Arkham City GOTY (PS3)* - $19.99 New
3.) *Final Fantasy XIII-2 (PS3)* - $19.99 New
4.) *Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX (PS3)* - $39.99 New
5.) *Ratchet and Clank: Into the Nexus (PS3)* - $19.99 New
6.) *Sly 4: Thieves in Time (PS3)* - $19.99 New
7.) *Tomb Raider 2013 (PS3)* - $29.99 New

I only bought *Assassin's Creed III (PS3)* myself though, the other 6 were all xmas gifts from my family/relatives.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

The most recent game that I, personally, bought was New Mario 2, for around $22 on Amazon.
I also bought a $2.50 DLC for it, if that counts.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

You priced out all the Christmas gifts you got? o_o


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Long Live the Queen - $4.99 (Steam Holiday Sale)



AshleyAshes said:


> You priced out all the Christmas gifts you got? o_o



Unless it's posted elsewhere or you has some information I'm not prevalent to, I think they're listing things they actually bought themselves with Christmas money?


----------



## Taralack (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I think the last one I bought was Wolf Among Us... still haven't gotten around to buying TWD season 2.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix- $25 brand new
Ico and Shadow of Colossus HD Collection- $15 brand new


@OP: That's a pretty impressive collection of games to buy. Let me know what you think of FF XIII-2


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

An ATGames Genesis conversion console. I can now play 40 Sega Genesis games plus others sold separately. You can keep your Call of Duty, I've got to go back to the Streets of Rage.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



AshleyAshes said:


> You priced out all the Christmas gifts you got? o_o





Punnchy said:


> Unless it's posted elsewhere or you has some information I'm not prevalent to, I think they're listing things they actually bought themselves with Christmas money?



*I only bought Assassin's Creed III myself, the other 6 games were xmas gifts from my family/relatives.*

^ I mentioned that in the first post xD.

As for how I know the prices, these are xmas gifts that I told my family/relatives to get me.

(I didn't want them buying me games I already own, or  itchy christmas sweaters *shudders*)



Battlechili1 said:


> @Toddler Naruto: That's a pretty impressive collection of games you got.
> 
> Let me know what you think of FFXIII-2.



I don't actually have Final Fantasy XIII-2 yet, I will have to wait until New Year's Day to play it (my grandma had to re-order it, Amazon lost the first order somehow xD).

I'll try to remember though, heh *sets calendar reminder*.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

A Virus Named Tom
Bastion
Bioshock
Brutal Legend
Call of Duty 2
Champions of Norrath
Cities in Motion 2
Contagion
Deus Ex (GOTY)
Dishonored
Eets Munchies
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (GOTY)
FEZ
Final Fantasy VII
FTL
Guacamelee!
Jak & Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
Magicka
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Metal Gear Solid 3
Natural Selection 2
Orcs Must Die!
Orcs Must Die! 2
Papers, Please
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy
Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Rocketbirds
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
RPG Maker VX Ace
Sanctum
Sanctum 2
Spelunky
SSX 3
The Stanley Parable
Super Hexagon
System Shock 2
Thief Gold
Thief 2
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Trine
Wizardry 6
Wizardry 7
Wizardry 8
World of Goo


:3


----------



## Fernin (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Everything that was on sale on steam around xmas... More or less.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Assassins' Creed Black Flag and Call of Duty Ghosts for the PS4


----------



## Shetana (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I got Dragon's Crown; it was on sale on amazon for the holidays.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Infinity blade III
the hit series gets a new update with tons of new scrubs to kill and all sorts of weird leveling up shit


----------



## Antronach (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just got back from getting Borderlands for the PS3. Little sis wanted it so I got it for her.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

For the month of December, anything in red is DLC.


Dec 29, 2013
$3.39
Purchase
Shadow Warrior Classic Redux


Dec 29, 2013
$12.48
Purchase
Prototype 2, Prototype 2 RADNET Access Pack


Dec 28, 2013
$3.74
Purchase
Dust: An Elysian Tail


Dec 27, 2013
$6.00
Purchase
Borderlands 2 Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2, Borderlands 2 Commando Devilish Good Looks Pack, Borderlands 2: Headhunter 3: Mercenary Day


Dec 26, 2013
$14.99
Purchase
Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut - Deluxe Edition


Dec 26, 2013
$31.57
Purchase
Half-Life 2: Episode One, Deus Ex: Invisible War, Half-Life 2: Episode Two, Payday: The Heist, Postal 2 Complete, Wrack, Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut, Viscera Cleanup Detail: Santa's Rampage Steam Store and Retail Key


Dec 22, 2013
$19.96
Purchase
Lost Planet Colonies, The Binding Of Isaac, Fable The Lost Chapters, Shadow Warrior


Dec 22, 2013
$22.48
Purchase
The Stanley Parable, Dementium 2


Dec 20, 2013
$12.48
Purchase
Defiance Standard Edition, Dead Island Riptide


Dec 14, 2013
$5.98
Purchase
Saints Row IV: Presidential Pack, Saints Row IV - Dubstep Expansion Pack


Dec 4, 2013
$14.99
Purchase
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2 Steam Store and Retail Key


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just finally found out I got *Ratchet Deadlocked* for FREE when I bought *Ratchet and Clank: Full Frontal Assault (PS3)* digitally, so I downloaded that last night, will play soonish maybe.

I've still got 6 new PS3 games I can play though, so it might be awhile xD.

(I can't touch *Assassin's Creed III* until I beat AC1 and play Ezio Trilogy first sadly)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Fernin said:


> Everything that was on sale on steam around xmas... More or less.



You bought so many Steam games, Valve should give you equity in the company. :X


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty*, on a whim.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Picked up Pikmin 3, Wind Waker HD, and New Super Mario Bros with my new Wii U yesterday


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Alien Soldier 
-
FTL
-
Dynamite Headdy


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Hill Climb Racing for Android.
Nothing special, just one of those stupid lil addicting games.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Battlechili1 said:


> @OP: Let me know what you think of FFXIII-2



Sorry for late reply, been busy playing my new games .

Anyways, FFXIII-2 is alright so far. My only major complaints are the new Crystarium, the Live trigger events, and the cinematic action scenes.

(I'm still in new bodhum at the beginning, taking my time)


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

The Stanley Parable - Â£10


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

My mom just bought me these two video games from Amazon for my birthday .

1.) *Deadpool (PS3)* - $31.99 New
2.) *Saints Row the Third: The Full Package (PS3)* - $22.35 New

I won't get to play them until my birthday (January 18) though. I'll be turning 25 years old.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Man hmm what have I bought recently??

Final Fantasy XIV
Ace Attorney Dual Destinies
Doki Doki Universe

That's like, within the past couple weeks... if I go back a bit I bought a bunch of older DS titles used and cheap and got Zelda: Link Between Worlds (SO GOOD <3)

Oh I'm also waiting for my Wii Fit meter to come in so I can play my Wii Fit U :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

The valve pack.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently got Heavy Rain for Christmas along with Beyond Two Souls. Right now Heavy Rain is being run through which I actually like the game so far.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I bought Cave Story for 3DS.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I bought:
Dead rising 3 (xbox one) Â£45
Battlefield 4 (xbox one) Â£49
They are both amazingly fun games to play!


----------



## Antronach (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Castlevania Portrait of Ruin, Borderlands GOTY and the new Zelda game.


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I bought Battleblock Theater, Battlefield 4, and SSX. Nothing super fun, but it works for now.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Jan 11, 2014
$6.99
Purchase
3089 -- Futuristic Action RPG

I regret buying this one below..
Jan 8, 2014
$3.34
Purchase
Deadly 30

Jan 1, 2014
$3.39
Purchase
Slender: The Arrival

Dec 31, 2013
$17.45
Purchase
Poker Night, Ys The Oath in Felghana, Ys Origin, Ys I and II Chronicles, Poker Night 2


----------



## 8Bit (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Jet Set Radio HD Remake and Scott Pilgrim VS. The World: The Game


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Just finished Heavy Rain a few days ago. Next I'm playing Beyond: Two Souls by the same company, Quanticdream, that made Heavy Rain. It's not as good as Heavy Rain, but still interesting so far. 

I recently also bought Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, so when Beyond is done I'll switch to that.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just ordered *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)* from Best Buy for $15.99 New , I should be receiving the game sometime this weekend hopefully .

Hopefully this game is as great as my friends say it is, I'm really looking forward to playing it.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Got on a little spending spree yesterday and got hold of a lot of games I wanted for quite a long time, mostly because the most expesive I had to pay for was 6€ (hooray for sales). So for less than 25€, I got the most recent Splatterhouse, Sengoku Basara Samurai Heroes, Genji "Giant Ennemy Crab" 2, Yakuza 3, Tank Tank Tank and NBA 2K13. And since it too was on sale, I grabbed Muramasa for the Vita and La Mulana (1,20 on Steam right now).

Now to find the time and the games that haven't been reviewed on my site yet....


----------



## veeno (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Mortal Kombat 9
Double Dragon Neon
Devil May Cry Hd Collection and Devil may cry 4.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Sanctum 2 was on sale for Â£1.80 so I bought it. Yet to try it out, though. I like a bit of tower defense.


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*






Â£1 - CeX.






Â£10.80 - local game store.


Now to wait until the holidays so I can actually play through them.
When I saw Drakengard for Â£1 I practically jumped on it. 
Also .hack is SO GEWD, shame each Part is going to be harder to find than the last.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I decided to pick up Dust a few days ago, and well, I'm quite taken with it. Hell, Total Biscuit of all people throws more praise at it than any other game I've ever heard him talk about.

[yt]taRJkbnEgK4[/yt]


----------



## veeno (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Suikoden 2.

Fuck this was hard to find.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just bought *Red Dead Redemption: Game of the Year Edition (PS3)* for $24 New from Best Buy , I can't wait to play this .


----------



## odysee (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Most recently bought tomb raider definitive edition for Xbox one it was AMAZING! preordered titanfall cant wait for that


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*Dishonored *on 360. I kept seeing it advertised on steam, so I had to nab it.
*Halo: ODST *on 360.
*Gears of War 2 *on 360.

 And I got this massive psp collection for $15 from a bin without cases:
*Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier
Patapon
Ape Escape: On the loose
Socom U.S. Navy Seals Fireteam Bravo 2
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
Tekken: Dark Resurection
God of War: Ghosts of Sparta
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Essentials
Valhalla Knights
Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Roses
Little Big Planet
Shawn White Snowboarding
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
Daxter
Petz:Saddle Club
Armored Core: Forumla Front Extreme Battle
Burnout Legends
Final Fantasy II
madden 09
Iron Man*


Movies/Tv:
*300
Family Guy:Friggen Sweet Colelction
National Treasure 2
The Butterfly Effect
Big Daddy*


----------



## Taralack (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Got Guilty Gear 2: Overture, and paid off my preorder for a CE of Reaper of Souls.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I turned in Lego Star Wars: The complete saga for wii, and picked up *Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility *for the wii instead.


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*I bought;
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch (PS3)
FF13 Lightning Returns (Xbox 360)

Preordered;
Theif (Xbox One)
Titanfall (Xbox One)
Dragon Age 3 (Xbox One)
Destiny (Xbox One)
Final Fantasy 15 (Xbox One)
Infamous Second Son (PS4)
*


----------



## Distorted (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

My brother found Einhander in a trade in store and decided to get it. I didn't realize how freaking hard this game is. My brother and I have been raging for the past couple of days trying to make it to the end.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*Starbound Four Pack* got it for 14 keys vs having to pay $44.xx for it. Only one key unclaimed already though


----------



## Kid Boruto (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I ordered *Saints Row 2 (PS3)* for $23.52 New from Amazon.com today, it should arrive in my mailbox by Saturday hopefully.

I just need *Saints Row 4* now and then my *Saints Row* collection will be complete (not counting *SR1* since that's Xbox 360 exclusive).


----------



## Antronach (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Got Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow recently. Dear god the magic seals are so fucking dumb.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Several copies of *Dead Island* *riptide *and I had to pay different amounts for different copies thanks to *Humble bundles *throttlling and major fuck ups. I'm currently agitated at them and am hoping they get to fixing the issue or I will not be using most of their services again.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently ordered *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 1 (PS3)* for $23.47 New from Amazon.com.

I can't wait to play this game, it will be my first time playing the Ninja Gaiden series.


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

South Park TSoT >_>

Edit: I finally caved in and ordered a game I've missed for sooo long

*Legend of Dragoon*

I return to thee.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Battlefield 4 premium upgrade.


----------



## LilSprite (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Hmmm

Bioshock infinite
Final Fantasy Realm Reborn
Wow


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Tales of zillia


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Milo said:


> Tales of zillia


It's Xillia, Milo.

And it's also shitty.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Imperial Impact said:


> It's Xillia, Milo.
> 
> And it's also shitty.



I knew that wasn't right. 

It was$5. I'm not losing much


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Tales of Symphonia Chronicles. Have not played the original but by is it quite different from the later tales games.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Skyrim for the ps3. Is that version _glitcher_ than the 360 version? :<


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Thief for ps4. I was kind of disappointed with this game to be honest because the combat system was just downright terrible. Good game overall but wasn't worth the 60$.


----------



## lazgan (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Starbound and The Elder Scrolls Online Imperial Edition. Not a lot else that interests me lately, except maybe Dark Souls 2


----------



## Fernin (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Titanfall DDX of course, and finally got around to preordering the PC version of Dark Souls II, which sadly isn't out on PC till the end of April. >.<


----------



## Antronach (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



FrostHusky81 said:


> Thief for ps4. I was kind of disappointed with this game to be honest because the combat system was just downright terrible. Good game overall but wasn't worth the 60$.


The Thief games never had any good combat mechanics on purpose so you wouldn't use them and stick to the shadows. It ain't Assassin's Creed. :/


----------



## Distorted (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just got Dark Souls II for the Xbox 360. I died 10 minutes into the game....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Dark Souls 2 is hard. That might just be me since im more used to fps and racing type games. Id be playing more gta5 but im just not into it.
I remember having a lot more fun playing 4.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



d.batty said:


> Dark Souls 2 is hard.



FANCY THAT! =0 Who'd have thought. ;p


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Listen here mr deep in the asspex, dark souls was hard too, so yeah...take that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Pariatech Alpha,

Some kinda modular aircraft/tank battle game in which you basically jury rig everything from vehicles you destroy so far there are only a few part sets and weapons....

It's craptacularily early alpha so I would not suggest it. (not sure if the site is up proper yet it keeps having issues due to the devs trying to be fancy)


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*


----------



## Fernin (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



d.batty said:


> Listen here mr deep in the asspex, dark souls was hard too, so yeah...take that.



From the sound of it, the only thing deep in any ass around here is some giant knight's two ton hammer in yours. 

But anyways. X3 Which console you have it for, I'm too jonesy for it so I'm going to go pick it up for 360 today, so I'll have it for that and PC once the PC version hits next month.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



lazgan said:


> Starbound and The Elder Scrolls Online Imperial Edition. Not a lot else that interests me lately, except maybe Dark Souls 2



Be prepared to waste a lot of time on Starbound, you'll have no idea how much time you've played it for quite some time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Fernin said:


> From the sound of it, the only thing deep in any ass around here is some giant knight's two ton hammer in yours.
> 
> But anyways. X3 Which console you have it for, I'm too jonesy for it so I'm going to go pick it up for 360 today, so I'll have it for that and PC once the PC version hits next month.


I own the first one on 360 and my friend left 2 for ps3 behind when he went back to the bay area. Still gotta mail it back to him.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*Non-Video Games
2x Pack for Mtg Born of the gods.
Dominion Intrigue + 500 euro Sleeves 
*
*Video Games*
*Fairy Tale Fights  - 360
Obulis  - PC/Steam
Nimble Quest - PC/Steam
*


----------



## Taralack (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Bought The Bureau: XCOM Declassified from the last weekend's Steam special


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

A pack of *Theros *for *Mtg*.
My gf also got us *Pandemic* while there.

Oh and a *2DS*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Taralack said:


> Bought The Bureau: XCOM Declassified from the last weekend's Steam special


Enjoy playing as XALT to be


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Diablo 3: repear of Souls. 

Blizzard's new loot system will not only give oyu loot you can use (or your companion at least), and will guarantee a Legendary every hour*.

*Unless you happen to be Digitalpotato with a negative luck stat, meaning you will override this and get maybe one legendary every four hours - which will be replaced by a yellow within minutes. But it's still better than in Diablo 2 where you went the entirety of acts 3 and 4 without seeing a single drop that your class could even use, huh?


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just bought both *Dead Space (PS3)* and *Fallout 3: GOTY Edition (PS3)* for $38.48 New from Amazon .


----------



## rinnox (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Recent Gaming Purchases?*

My most recently bought games are lollipop chainsaw, kingdom hearts for PlayStation 3, and devil may cry 1-3 collection


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

This for 4 of the games.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

3 copies of Minecraft, for my 2 Nephews and niece. They are ecstatic playing together on Lan now, showed them how to play a couple days ago and challenged them to build a castle, and they are going nuts about it. The Niece wants me to make her a princess tower, I may do so soon, I have done a few epic scale builds before, and it would be a nice swap to go from tech builds with aesthetics to straight aesthetics.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently ordered these 8 video games on Amazon for $140.50 .

*My Recent Game Purchases:
Assassin's Creed II (PS3) - $12.14 New
Devil May Cry 4 (PS3) - $14.21 New
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition (PS3) - $14.47 New
Lost Planet 2 (PS3) - $9.98 New
Prototype (PS3) - $25.86 New
Silent Hill: Homecoming (PS3) - $23.60 New
Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (PS3) - $21.26 New
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent (PS3) - $18.98 New*


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I haven't bought anything yet, but I might be getting a 3DS soon, and if/when I do, I'm likely going to be getting Rune Factory 4 for it. If not that, then Bravely Default.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I forgot to mention my gamestop purchaces :|

*Animal Crossing New Leaf
Bravery Default
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
*


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just ordered both *Dead Space 2 (PS3)* and *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 (PS3)* for $32.18 New from Amazon .



Battlechili1 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, but I might be getting a 3DS soon, and if/when I do, I'm likely going to be getting Rune Factory 4 for it. If not that, then Bravely Default.



Congrats on the future 3DS friend .


----------



## Milo (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Toddler Naruto said:


> I recently ordered these 8 video games on Amazon for $140.50 .
> 
> *My Recent Game Purchases:
> Assassin's Creed II (PS3) - $12.14 New
> ...



you do realize how badly you got ripped off? just about all of those games are like, $8 at this point.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Milo said:


> You do realize how badly you got ripped off? Just about all of those games are like, $8 at this point.



I can only use Amazon to buy my PS3 games, and I never buy games used/pre-owned.

Those were the best deals for retail PS3 game discs (with cases and manuals etc) in brand new sealed/shrink-wrapped condition.

Unless you can point me to a better site to buy brand new PS3 retail game discs? I don't buy games digitally from PSN either, even if it's cheaper.

(buying PC games isn't an option, since my mom's PC is 2002 old, and I don't have my own PC)


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I nabbed *Duke Nukem 3D Megaton Edition* but I'm keeping it in gift form, till I decide I actually want to play it or trade it.

I now have 8 different games in my wallet and 7 copies of one of those games that I'm probably not going to play and have found on one to trade with.


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I didn't necessarily "buy it" recently.  But I picked *Guild Wars 2 *â€‹up this last weekend and started playing again.  Really fun game ^^


----------



## Misomie (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters for PSP ($1.70)

I'm trying to get back into using the poor system so I figured why not? It also activated a discount and saved my boyfriend three bucks when he bought Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Preordered Watch Dogs a few days ago, can't wait! Also managed to find Sola to Robo, was surprised to see it got an Australian PAL release.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Sonic CD for the Mega CD.  What a gem!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Divinity: Dragon Commander.

I was happy to see it on sale, then I realized my laptop can't run it. Woo!


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

shin megami tensei: devil summoner


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently ordered both *Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (PS3)* and *Assassin's Creed: Revelations (PS3)* for $29.35 New from Amazon .


----------



## Greatodyer (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Someone bought me Minecraft today.  Gonna finally give this game a go!


----------



## Antronach (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Vagrant Story and Disgea 2.


----------



## Punnchy (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Antronach said:


> Vagrant Story and Disgea 2.



The whole Disega franchise is awesome, as is its counter parts.... I should really play mine sometime.....


----------



## Vertex (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I think the last three games I purchased have been Elder Scrolls Online, Dark Souls II, and Broforce.

ESO kinda failed to grab me when I learned I'd be playing alone (that is, none of my friends were gonna buy it). Need to start up DS2 soon so I don't feel so guilty. Broforce is a good bit of stupid fun, but it's only good for about a half-hour before it feels kinda samey.


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just ordered both *Dead Rising 2 (PS3)* and *Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PS3)* for $32.69 New from Amazon .


----------



## Cyberra (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*Titanfall* for the Xbox 360. Am having a blast with it.


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently ordered these seven games from Amazon for $114.34 total .

*Bayonetta (PS3)* - $20.90 New
*Dark Souls (PS3)* - $17.92 New
*Darksiders (PS3)* - $13.64 New
*Dead Rising 2: Off the Record (PS3)* - $17.96 New
*Mafia II (PS3)* - $15.00 New
*Red Faction Guerrilla (PS3)* - $6.94 New
*Resident Evil 5: Gold Edition (PS3)* - $21.98 New


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just bought bravely default, and I see all the customization.... I should not have bought this game...


----------



## Conker (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

_Bound By Flame_. It's fucking terrible.


----------



## CrowFeet (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Within the last 2 months I've bought:
Dragon Age: Origins PC
Mass Effect PC
Disney Magical World 3DS (pretty disappointed in it)
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance 3DS
Mario Kart 7 3DS


----------



## RTDragon (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Games that i bought Mugen Souls Z.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Night Caster for Xbox. I have been wanting to get it again since the last one I had was stolen when we were robbed. The next one I want to get is Morrowind for Xbox as well. The other copy I had went missing as did my brother's copy.


----------



## Pantheros (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Watch_dogs! Only hours before the realese! Hell yeah pre-purchase benefits!!
now to wait 5 days for it to download...


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just bought *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (PS3)* for $19.25 New from Amazon.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently bought 8 games from Amazon for $151.55 total .

*Dante's Inferno: Divine Edition (PS3)* - $21.86 New
*Demon's Souls (PS3)* - $17.40 New
*Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion GOTY Edition (PS3)* - $15.10 New
*Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition (PS3)* - $20.40 New
*L.A. Noire (PS3)* - $15.20 New
*Ninja Gaiden 3 (PS3)* - $16.09 New
*Silent Hill: Downpour (PS3)* - $23.00 New
*The Godfather II (PS3)* - $22.50 New


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Trials Fusion


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Watch_Dogs


----------



## KingFriday1989 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Titanfall is my most recent purchase. Sadly regretting it.

I did also just get Wolfenstein: The New Order. Despite some performance issues, it is very good!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Steam Sale + $25 steam birthday gift card = best day of my life

I got Goat Simulator.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I bought The Bureau: XCOM Declassified. I'm attempting to painfully play through it just to get my money's worth, and I'm almost through it. What's sad is I got it on sale for $6.59.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just ordered these two games from Amazon for $45.99 total .

*Family Guy: Back to the Multiverse (PS3)* - $22.00 New
*Transformers: Fall of Cybertron (PS3)* - $23.99 New


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Bought Paper Mario: Sticker star
Preordered Borderlands The presequel and Smash bros for the 3DS


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

^ Let me know how that goes. I'm iffy on getting Smash bros for 3ds because of the quality and game play. If it's similar to Project X Zone then I just might get it.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

TurboGrafx-16 with Bonk's Adventure, Final Lap Twin, Galaga 90, Keith Courage, and Devil's Crush.

Gonna get Mario Kart 8 soon.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Dark Souls (for xbox360, technically I didn't buy it, it was a freebie. PRAISE THE SUN!) I hate that game.. I have beaten it already... but not without battle scars.
Tomb Raider (2013) - haven't got to it yet.
Farcry3 Blood Dragon - Haven't tried it 
Battle Block Theater - Hilarious but generic. awesome coop
And some metroidvania /mine craft type game who's name I cannot remember.

Each game was under $5. I love steam


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just got bordeelands 2 and siberia 1 and 2 off the steam summer sale for like 7 bux. From what I've played so far, im really happy with my purchases


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



KingFriday1989 said:


> Titanfall is my most recent purchase. Sadly regretting it.
> 
> I did also just get Wolfenstein: The New Order. Despite some performance issues, it is very good!


Whats the deal with Titalfall?




It was free cuz of the monthly 2 free games on the xbox gold membership, but I dowloaded Ultimate Street Fighter 2.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Oh crap, I forgot I even bought anything in the Steam sale!
This thread just reminded me.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently ordered these two games from Amazon for $32.66 total .

*Darksiders II (PS3)* - $19.24 New
*Prototype 2 (PS3)* - $13.42 New


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Got my hands on a fair few desired games yesterday for about 35 euros (ha !) : Yakuza 4, Silent Hill Shattered Memories and both Ratchet & Clank Future games. And that's not even counting the Steam sales shenanigans and Deadly Premonition Directors Cut, The Last of Us and Xcom Declassified (it was 5 euros)... Being kinda depressed always bites me back backlog-wise...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

AVGN Adventures.  Rated "F" for fuckballs.


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

*The incredible adventures of Van Helsing   - fucking love it! 
The incredible adventures of Van Helsing 2 
Metro: last light  
The witched 2: enhanced eddition
*
*Also Gifted 2 Left 4 Dead 2's

* all for aprox 30-35 euros. its by far the most game i have bough in a mounth! let alone a week!!!


----------



## StylusTheWolf (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Little Inferno (Liked World of Goo? Same makers.)
Bit Runner
A Virus named TOM (Very hard to play without a controller.)
Eets Munchies

That's it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Got Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Tom Nook's not just back...
He _multiplied!_


----------



## Saga (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I bought GTA: IV again becuase im sick of the people on gta v. Nobody wants to have fun anymore, I get met with seven rounds through the windshield whenever I approach someone 
I also recieved DayZ as a gift, it was a steam giveaway thread on 4chan and OP actually delivered.
It doesn't actually run on linux, though. I tried to get it to work and it can't because of the lack of DirectX support


----------



## Cyberra (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just acquired Dead Space 3... Can't say I actually bought it, though. The last local video rental store went out of business and they were selling off all their stock; my father is their longest-lasting customer, so mom and I handed over a list of what we wanted and we got a small heap of DVDs (and one video game) pretty much free.


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I preordered GTA V Next Gen, Halo Master chief collection, and Destiny


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just ordered these three games from Amazon for $37.25 total .

*Just Cause 2 (PS3)* - $16.29 New
*Red Faction: Armageddon (PS3)* - $8.97 New
*TRON: Evolution (PS3)* - $11.99 New


----------



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Binding of Isaac
The Howler

Both pretty good.


----------



## Rhyane (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I recently bought witcher 2: assassins of kings, The game is epic just wish I had the computer to play it on ultra.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

The Mii Street Pass collection for the 2DS.


----------



## TheTimidFox (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Picked up SimCity 4, now I can clearly see the outrage towards SimCity 2013. :L


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

The most recent games are DCS A10-C Warthog and Broforce


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

The 3DS port of Sonic Generations. Starting to like this one better than the console versions.

Why?

NO FUCKING OMOCHAO!!







He is the absolute WORST HELPER EVER IN A GAME!! ESPECIALLY the SONIC games!!

Tikal was at least endearing and likable, Chip at least turned into a badass Earth god, Shahra at least was willing to risk her own life, Omochao is...THERE IS NOTHING GOOD ABOUT HIM!! HE'S JUST POINTLESS AND WON'T SHUT UP!! It's likely Dr. Robotnik won't even use him for spare parts. -_-


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

All the Mii 2ds street pass games, all 4 of them for $14.99


----------



## Inpw (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



TheTimidFox said:


> Picked up SimCity 4, now I can clearly see the outrage towards SimCity 2013. :L



The immense complexity and gigantic issues plus infrastructure planning and cost of building vs farting out a small town with only rci to worry about. Basically simcity 4 vs simcity 2013.

No new games bought but I got my hands on the Unreal engine 4 for messing around with.


----------



## Chaos-Badger (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just picked up etrian odyssey untold on 3ds and picked up my destiny pre order ready for the beta. 
on a side note whilst looking for my borderlands 2 disc found a 360 game I picked up cheap a while back and forgot about - red faction,  not a bad little game actually.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I just picked up a copy of Shin Megami Tensei IV for my 3DS.  I got it for $19.95.  I love it!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

Goddamn half these games you guys mention I've never even heard of. Last game I bought was Forza 5. Funny thing is, I dont even have an xbox one. I just wanted it, so I bought it o.0


----------



## Inpw (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



Batty Krueger said:


> Goddamn half these games you guys mention I've never even heard of. Last game I bought was Forza 5. Funny thing is, I dont even have an xbox one. I just wanted it, so I bought it o.0



If you haven't played Simcity. You haven't lived.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

I have a long time ago, just not my kind of game anymore.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*

My bro and I just went through Heavy Rain for the first time.

A quick-time event for making eggs? This game has everything!


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 25, 2014)

I recently ordered *Amazing Spider-Man (PS3)* from Amazon for $25.99 New.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 26, 2014)

Bought Skullgirls for a buddy and its colour DLC for myself, just to throw money at the devs cause I like the game


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 27, 2014)

I just ordered these three games from Amazon for $41.43 total . 

*Hitman: Absolution (PS3)* - $13.52 New
*Max Payne 3 (PS3)* - $13.56 New
*Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (PS3)* - $14.35 New


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 27, 2014)

Minecraft PC.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 27, 2014)

Ordered a replacement portal for my nephew. He's really interested in my old skylanders and really wants to play with me.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 30, 2014)

I paid $20 to unlock the rest of the wings for Hearthstone: Curse of Naxxramas.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 7, 2014)

Finally built up the courage to buy SimCity 5. Bad reviews of server issues and map sizes when it released made me skeptical but I'm enjoying it so far. It is damn tiny and much easier than SC4 though.


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Outlast o_o


----------



## mashpotato (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Games You've Recently Bought?*



DrDingo said:


> Oh crap, I forgot I even bought anything in the Steam sale!
> This thread just reminded me.



Steam sales are the worst.  Humble Bundle sales are worse than the worst.  I have a horde of steam games and I don't know why I keep buying more when I have so many I haven't even installed yet.  One day I will play them, I promise!!  And humble bundles are so cheap it is hard to say no...

I just bought Kid Icarus for 3DS.  It was incredibly hard to find, as well.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 7, 2014)

I bought Kid Icarus: Uprising for the 3DS a few days ago. I also bought Zelda: Oracle of Ages for the Game Boy Color through the 3DS Virtual Console.


----------



## mashpotato (Aug 8, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I bought Kid Icarus: Uprising for the 3DS a few days ago. I also bought Zelda: Oracle of Ages for the Game Boy Color through the 3DS Virtual Console.



I wonder if we bought our kid icarus games on the same day! I got mine Saturday.  Oracle of seasons/ages has some great music, I think.


----------



## Cyberra (Aug 22, 2014)

The latest free game on Xbox Live is Dishonored... Is it any good/worth downloading?


----------



## Wapitisaurus90 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, just yesterday, after around 16 years of owning a Nintendo 64 and loving it dearly, I finally bought Super Mario 64.  I also grabbed the physical copy of Journey.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 23, 2014)

I bought the 2013 iOS remake of Sonic the Hedgehog. It's like the original exept glitches are fixed, you can spin dash, and you can play as Tails or Knuckles.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 24, 2014)

Repurchased *Monster Hunter Freedom United (psp) *
Grabbed *Lego Star Wars 2 *for Gamecube for the neighbor kid
Also got the original *Farcry* for 360.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 24, 2014)

Got the game Digital Devil Saga.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 24, 2014)

Cyberra : Dishonored was brilliant when it was new, so hell yes it's worth downloading.


As for me, I just bought every game in the God of War series (Ascension, Chain of Olympus, God of War, Ghost of Sparta, God of War II, God of War III) and the PS3 to play them on.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 25, 2014)

Picked up a steam greenlight game: *One Way Heroics*


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2014)

I've just pre-ordered Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel on Steam.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Nov 26, 2014)

I just ordered *Hitman HD Trilogy (PS3)* for $21.02 New from Amazon .

As for my plans of saving up for a Wii U, I'll just have to delay my future purchase back a month.

I've decided to buy a $200 refurbished Wii U from Nintendo themselves, and my first games will probably be *Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate* and *The Wonderful 101*.

I really want to play *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD*, but it still has an insane $40-$50 New price tag, even though it's been over a year now.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2014)

Insurgency. Yet to play it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 27, 2014)

E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Shadowgate (2014), Penumbra Collection, Risk of Rain, Kairo


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 27, 2014)

Smash for Wii U. Obviously


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 27, 2014)

Recently bought a whole pokemon oras set.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 27, 2014)

Edit: sorry for double post.  My net is acting up.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 28, 2014)

just bought Banner Saga cause of steam sale.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 29, 2014)

*Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition* I paid $20ish for it


----------



## JSilverwing (Dec 4, 2014)

Got Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition from a recent Steam sale. $8 I think. Woo~


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 20, 2014)

I recently ordered *Resident Evil: Revelations (PS3)* for $19.98 New from Amazon .


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 20, 2014)

STEAM SALE IS HERE!! RUN!! SAVE YOUR WALLET! Hammerwatch looks tempting...


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

I recently bought *The Peggles* for myself and a dozen games for my friends.

My friends have gotten *Me Binding of Isaac Rebirth* and *Leftrausers* which is excellent.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 20, 2014)

I bought a bunch of brand new Pink Wiimote Plus's for less than $5 a pop. That was neat.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 20, 2014)

*Humble Bundle RPG Book 1 *(It's a weekly sale thing) I just bought the 2nd tier, cause I'm not interested in the game that was on the $10 tier.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 20, 2014)

So far, my wallet hasn't suffered too bad from the Steam sale:

-Prenumbra bundle
-Deadly Premonition: Director's Cut
-ButtCreed: Black Fag Gold Edition

I feel shame for giving Ubisoft money, but I have a huge things for pirates and sailing, so I couldn't resist.

Also picked these up at GameStop the other day since it's bogo on Wii titles:

-Sonic Colors
-Metroid: Other M
-Sin & Punishment: Star Successor
-Disney Epic Mickey
-Cursed Mountain
-Chaotic: Shadow Warriors

I regret selling my Wii back in the day, so many good titles that I missed and am now having to add to my never-ending backlog.
I'm being extra wary about Other M though since I'm a huge Metroid fan and that game, from everything I've heard, is pretty much a slap in the face to Metroid fans everywhere.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

I HAVE to buy that new Drow ranger set! OMG that new legion commander set looks awesome with my arcana. That shadow shaman set looks so awesome that I want to start playing him.



WHY STEAM WHY! WHY MUST YOU FORCE ME INTO THIS?


----------



## Kinare (Dec 22, 2014)

I recently got Dog Sled Saga and I am not disappointed one bit. Such a fun game for how simple it is and dat music so catchy. Also just got Prison Architect, but haven't played it yet. Too busy with dog sledding when I get sick of surviving in a long dark place known only as "Canada". (Aaaand because most people probably won't get that reference and will come up with something perverted, I mean playing The Long Dark...)


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 23, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't know if I should buy a PSVITA or a 3DS XL.

I need immediate reply


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Dec 24, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I don't know if I should buy a PSVITA or a 3DS XL.
> 
> I need immediate reply



Here's a hint. 

Hint.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2014)

A couple of DCS modules


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 24, 2014)

I recently got all these:
.hack//Infection (volume 1)
Shantae: Risky's Revenge
Drakengard 3
The World Ends With You



Marazhuki said:


> I don't know if I should buy a PSVITA or a 3DS XL.





Marazhuki said:


> I need immediate reply



3DS unless all you like are weeb games.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 24, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Teckolf (Dec 24, 2014)

I just bought Asetto Corso because it was on steam sale today. Although, I don't have my controller with me so I will have to wait until I get home to try it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got myself and Carl a Christmas Present.
3DS XL and Pokemon Omega Red for me and Alpha Sapphire for Carl

Can Anybody Trade me a Pangoro/Dragonite/Lapras? I figured that I can't catch those in ORAS will Pay USD


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 25, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Kid Boruto (Dec 26, 2014)

*My Christmas 2014 Game Haul:
Batman: Arkham Origins (PS3)* - Mom
*Dead Space 3: Limited Edition (PS3)* - Mom
*Final Fantasy X|X-2 HD Remaster (PS3)* - Grandma
*Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 ReMIX: Limited Edition (PS3)* - Aunt
*Mass Effect Trilogy (PS3)* - Mom
*Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception GOTY Edition (PS3)* - Mom

I will also be receiving *Tales of Symphonia Chronicles (PS3)* from my other aunt during New Years weekend.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 13, 2015)

I just ordered these two games for $35.75 from Amazon .

*Heavy Rain: Director's Cut (PS3)* - $18.77 New
*LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes (PS3)* - $16.98 New


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jan 22, 2015)

I recently ordered these four games for $78.88 from Amazon, using Amazon gift cards I received for my birthday from my family and friends .

*Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning (PS3)* - $20.00 New
*LEGO The Lord of the Rings (PS3)* - $19.82 New
*Ratchet and Clank: Full Frontal Assault (PS3)* - $16.94 New
*Silent Hill HD Collection (PS3)* - $22.12 New

Also, I received these three games for my birthday from my family .

*BEYOND: Two Souls (PS3)* - Aunt
*Spider-Man: Edge of Time (PS3)* - Mom
*The Godfather: The Don's Edition (PS3)* - Mom


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 5, 2015)

I ordered these two games for $38.12 from Amazon earlier today .

*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Collection (PS3)* - $18.90 New
*DmC: Devil May Cry (PS3)* - $19.22 New


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 8, 2015)

*Deadpool* for the 360. I haven't played it yet though.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 18, 2015)

I recently bought myself the new nintendo 3ds xl. And got a fox and bowser amiibo to go with it.

Have to say. The new stable 3d looks great. I haven't turned off the 3d ever since I started.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Apr 27, 2015)

I recently ordered these two games for $55.70 from Amazon , they should be arriving in my mailbox soon .

*Tales of Graces f (PS3)* - $31.95 New
*Tales of Xillia (PS3)* - $23.75 New


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2015)

BF4 premium edition.
Big regrets


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 27, 2015)

A bunch of cheap 3ds eshop games. (I got a few free games from club nintendo as well)
Pokemon Omega Ruby (I've been blaziken though that game)
Professor Layton Mask of Miracle (It was on sale really cheap, I couldn't resist)

I travel a lot so my 3ds is the only way I get to play games at the moment.
I have my android tablet but most Google play games are either badly made or are freemium crap (most are both).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 27, 2015)

decided to buy the complete editionof sid Meier's civilization 5....
It will appear some point at the start of May. Is it worth buying though?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 27, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> decided to buy the complete editionof sid Meier's civilization 5....
> It will appear some point at the start of May. Is it worth buying though?



I enjoyed the regular edition, as for the added DLC in the complete edition, i don't know. looks like a good deal if you enjoy the Civ games


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2015)

Bought Drakengard 1 and Nier. We dragons now.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 27, 2015)

Four pack of *Payday 2* around the time the hype train was getting itself going.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 27, 2015)

Literally buying *Blackguards + Blackguards 2* right now, 75% off, from a Steam sale.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 27, 2015)

Esper Husky said:


> Literally buying *Blackguards + Blackguards 2* right now, 75% off, from a Steam sale.



oh my... so tempting..


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga off the eShop. I've always wanted to play it, but as a general rule I don't pirate things, so I waited like a good boy for the option to purchase it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Apr 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I enjoyed the regular edition, as for the added DLC in the complete edition, i don't know. looks like a good deal if you enjoy the Civ games




I'm actually new to the civ games but I play the total war games which is like civ5 only difference is the combat is a huge tactical battle where you control units on a battlefield and you can only win through military means.

Its pretty good though, on steam it costs Â£32 but on amazon I got it for Â£16 (roughly $20)


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought Grand theft Auto V which I regret. For whatever reason, the game has graphical issues and is unplayabley buggy and laggy and awful with the kind of graphics card I have. A lotta other people have the same issue. Great support, thanks Rockstar!


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

Tao said:


> I bought Grand theft Auto V which I regret. For whatever reason, the game has graphical issues and is unplayabley buggy and laggy and awful with the kind of graphics card I have. A lotta other people have the same issue. Great support,thanks Rockstar!



See also: Grand Theft Auto IV, PC version


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 30, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> See also: Grand Theft Auto IV, PC version



But.. but IGN gave it a 10/10 so it must be perfect :V


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> But.. but IGN gave it a 10/10 so it must be perfect :V



GameSpot also gave a 10... to the console versions. The PC version got knocked down a whole point for its performance issues alone


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 30, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> GameSpot also gave a 10... to the console versions. The PC version got knocked down a whole point for its performance issues alone



Unfortunately a recurring trend I have noticed with AAA PC titles is that they are released with a ton of bugs, then you have to wait a few weeks for the company to fix them.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Unfortunately a recurring trend I have noticed with AAA PC titles is that they are released with a ton of bugs, then you have to wait a few weeks for the company to fix them.



If at all. It's not just bugs, either.

People were promised dedicated servers for the PC version of COD: Advanced Warfare, and they never delivered, the multiplayer instead relying on the incredibly laggy Peer-to-Peer connection method. Besides that, they didn't fix that it's COD in the PC version.

I guess there's always the engaging campaign mode???


----------



## AceAurora (May 1, 2015)

I bought a lot recently on steam and amazon. In total everything was about $100

1: Gran Turismo 4
2: Mount and Blade: Warband (plus the DLCs)
3: Jet Set Radio
4: Postal 2 Plus the Paradise lost expansion
5: Hotline Miami 1
6: Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number
7: Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
8: Silent Storm Gold Edition (Silent Storm and Silent Strom Sentinals)
9: IL2 Sturmovik 1946
10: The ship
11: FTL - Faster Than Light


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 2, 2015)

just bought final fantasy tactics on my ps3. gonna play through it again. :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2015)

2015 International Compendium with Huskar's Searing Dominator
Crystal Maiden's Arcana
Crystal Maiden's Regalia of the Crystalline Queen
Keeper of the Light's Crucible of Light
Shadow Shaman's True Crow
Vengeful Spirit's Blessing of the Crested Umbra
Magnus's Engulfing Spike
Lina's Smoldering Journey
Death Prophet's Fatal Blossom
Templar Assassin's Onyx Loctus
Wraith King's Aspect of the Beast
Phantom Lancer's Humble Drifter
Morphling's Stellar Jade
Lycan's Hunter of Kings
Disruptor's Tempest's Wrath


Pokemon Bank
Pokemon X


----------



## Eggdodger (May 4, 2015)

I got Mario Kart 8 and the DLC. No regrets.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2015)

We should totally play some time!

The last game I purchased was Smash Bros for Wii U, half a year ago!


----------



## Eggdodger (May 4, 2015)

SirRob said:


> We should totally play some time!
> 
> The last game I purchased was Smash Bros for Wii U, half a year ago!



We totally will. =) Just message me whenever, dude!


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 10, 2015)

I just ordered these 5 games for $66.55 from Amazon , they should be arriving in my mailbox within the next 1-2 weeks .

*God of War: Ascension (PS3)* - $12.98 New
*Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII (PS3)* - $17.99 New
*Lost Planet 3 (PS3)* - $12.39 New
*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (PS3)* - $8.49 New
*Splinter Cell: Blacklist (PS3)* - $14.70 New


----------



## Kid Boruto (May 27, 2015)

I recently ordered a 500GB Western Digital Internal HDD for $39.40 from Amazon , it should be arriving in the mail sometime next week .

I got this to help upgrade my PS3 Slim's default 160GB HDD .


----------



## Punnchy (May 28, 2015)

*Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel *Since we beat 2, time to start 3 I guess.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 28, 2015)

I recently got the 3DS port of Thunderblade. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Rydenan (May 29, 2015)

THE WITCHER 3
Ohmygawd it's so good.


----------



## Punnchy (May 29, 2015)

A few used titles:
*Ratchet and Clank* for the PS2 $1.00
*Mad Miestro *for the PS2 $1.00
*Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga* for the 360 $1.48


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 29, 2015)

I got a 50% Off steam coupon for I Am Bread, making it Â£5.

It's tempting, but I'm not sure if I really want to buy LP-er bait.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 29, 2015)

Games
Devil Survivor Overclocked
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate

Game Related
Solatorobo Artbook Volume 3 Bundle


----------



## RTDragon (May 29, 2015)

On Steam Degica Sale which just ended today but got a few games before.

Sofware Related
RPG Maker 2003

Games
Dreamscape
Whisper of a Rose
Sweet Lilly Dreams


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 5, 2015)

*Video Game Related:*
Game Boy Advance with Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 in it, for $10.00

*Non-Video Game Gaming Related:
*War Hammer 40k High Command - Deck builder $20 used
Settlers of Catan 1997 Release in near mint-unpunched condition $2.48
A superpad game cub controller for $4.98

THRIFT SHOPPING IS F*CKING AWESOME


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2015)

MKX on XBONE


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

I recently got Guitar Hero on DS for £1. With the custom guitar controller.

I also got Project Rub for the same price. It's nowhere near as filthy as it sounds.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2015)

I totally bought this game!


----------



## Taralack (Jun 7, 2015)

^ I remember this game on PSP. It was pretty good.

Man I don't remember what the last game I bought was. This first half of the year's been pretty slow for gaming for me. I think it might have been Bloodborne.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 7, 2015)

Taralack said:


> ^ I remember this game on PSP. It was pretty good.
> 
> Man I don't remember what the last game I bought was. This first half of the year's been pretty slow for gaming for me. I think it might have been Bloodborne.



I played this back in the ps1 days. I actually also bought this for my ps3 some time ago. And just bought it now again  but who cares. This is the best final fantasy game ever. XD it's totally worth it.


----------



## MeerwenKai (Jun 10, 2015)

Nothing new in terms of games because we don't have a PS4, WiiU, or a Xbone. We do have a PS3 and a Xbox 360 though. So we did buy games for that! Warriors Orochi 2, God of War Collection, Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls, Metal Gear Rising: Revengence, and Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster. That's about it for now.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 12, 2015)

I just ordered these 4 games for $80.67 from Amazon , they should be arriving in my mailbox within the next 1-2 weeks .

*Alice: Madness Returns (PS3)* - $22.60 New
*Lollipop Chainsaw (PS3)* - $17.43 New
*Resonance of Fate (PS3)* - $21.20 New
*Shadows of the Damned (PS3)* - $19.44 New


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Just bought a few games from the summer sale. Choice of the Deathless, Miasmata, Rock of Ages, and Valkyria Chronicles. All from my wishlist, all for $11 and some change.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 14, 2015)

I've bought, like, three copies of Don't Starve...


----------



## Taralack (Jun 14, 2015)

Friend of mine just gifted me ARK Survival Evolved.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 14, 2015)

_Technically_, I've bought _five_ copies of Don't Starve now. Hehe.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2015)

Just ordered a Wii U with Splatoon.
Will likely get MH3 soon enough for it.
Staaaaay fresh


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 14, 2015)

*Cities:* *Skylines - *Because I had the crappy old version, and must say, this one is much much better.
*Adventure Manager* because why not?


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 24, 2015)

I recently ordered *The Last of Us (PS3)* for $21.56 New from Amazon , it should be arriving in my mailbox within the next week .


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 24, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Friend of mine just gifted me ARK Survival Evolved.



I bought it on the Summer sales along with dino d-day.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought Civilization V and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 25, 2015)

*The Sacred Tears True* so it's a doujin rpg? I guess I have to learn that term.
*Hero Generations* - Cooky, and neat as well.
both of these I got with a coupon from humble bundle for 10% off a cart.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 30, 2015)

I might need to replace my PS3's Blu-Ray Disc Drive again for the second time soon, or worst case scenario buy another PS3.

Otherwise, I've lately been using my usual video game money for art commissions on deviantART instead.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

I bought... Catherine like a year ago.


That is all. Go about your buisness


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 4, 2016)

*Note:* I don't own a PS4 yet, but I plan to own one by Christmas.

I recently bought my first three PS4 games for $44.02 total from eBay . I look forward to playing these games eventually when I own a PS4 !

*Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag (PS4)* - $16.50 New
*Knack (PS4)* - $12.85 New
*LEGO Marvel Super Heroes (PS4)* - $14.67 New


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

HunieCam Studios
Stardew Valley
Kanon
If my Heart had Wings
Planetarian
Age of Empires 2 HD
DOOM (2016)

All from the Summer sale. God damn do I love me some romance VNs


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Waiting for Animal Crossing: New Leaf to show up... craving the yiff.


----------



## FeydFawx (Jul 4, 2016)

Can't wait for ace attorney 6: spirit of justice.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 18, 2018)

I recently pre-ordered the $400 PS4 Pro 1TB Limited Edition Amazing Red Marvel's Spider-Man Bundle from BestBuy.com.

Almost went with GameStop.com instead, but their stock was depleted crazy fast. This will be my first pre-order in ages...last time I did that was with Kingdom Hearts II on PS2 back in 2005.

I couldn't resist getting the $60 Game and the Season Pass for free .


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

My most recent purchase was Sim 4 Seasons, which killed a lot of my productivity....
But my favorite purchase of a game recently(last year), was Night In The Woods. Which is super important to me, and wonderful, and I've played it 5times already. :3


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 19, 2018)

3 Days ago - Steam - Yooka-Laylee 

I can't play it, crash-fest 2000 (It crashes a lot) ... Still will not send a refund though I will get this game to work so help me.

...

1 Week ago - Origin - The Sims 4 Seasons

Amazing game, Runs pretty well. This makes all Expansion Packs acquired as of now. Yay!! =3


----------



## Valaska (Sep 1, 2018)

Battletech (Kickstartered)
Nier Automata
Horizon Zero Dawn
Divinity Original Sin 2
Darkfall A New Dawn
Monster Hunter World
FFXIV Subscription


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

Not any recent ones, but the Dharma expansion for Europa Universalis IV is coming out in four days which I'm gonna get day 1


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 2, 2018)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance
Ancestors: Legacy
Crusader Kings 2
and that would be all for now


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Sep 6, 2018)

I recently bought a PS4 slim and with it I bought MLB The Show 18.


----------

